# Pothos plant in tank



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anyone keep pothos aka devils ivy in their tank? I've heard it can grow in water but can't be submerged but then I've also heard people say they have had the plant leaves and all growing underwater just fine. Just wondering if anyone here has experience with it. Thanks.

I've attached a picture of it for identification.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

I actually have a bunch of these things growing in water vases (all clippings from one 'mother' plant). I once took a clipping and put it in my Betta tank, was in there for a couple of months. I didn't submerge it though, I let it float at the top, my Betta liked resting in the roots.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I have them floating in my tanks. Some of the leaves rot eventually, but with the right lighting I have had tons of roots as well as new leaves sprout up. I love the way they look in the tank and the bettas really enjoy resting in them as well as building their bubble nests under the leaves.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

I have clippings that just have the roots in the water. A suction cup holds the clippings so the plants' leaves stay out of the water. If a leaf is somewhat in the water my betta will blow bubble nests by it. Then when it comes time for water changes the leave is moved out of the water. So I haven't had problems with any rotting leaves because they aren't left in the water all the time.


----------

